# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Misselijkheid na wortelpuntoperatie.

## strijbos62

Hallo,

Ik heb recent een wortelpuntoperatie bij de kaakchirurg gehad. Ik ben ruim een week misselijk geweest agv het gebruik van ultracaine als lokale verdoving. Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee?

Groet,
Jo

----------

